# High mileage gun..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As most of ya'll are wearily aware, I keep a log book on my shooting. Last Saturday's range session put this gun just past the 15,000 round mark:










Particulars: Three-screw, cut to 5", case colors by Doug Turnbull, Dave Clements smooth wide trigger. Grips are rosewood, by Lett. (Lett now out of business)

This is the fifth revolver of mine to pass 15,000 rounds. With as many guns as I shoot, none get too much use, as I spread my shooting out over many, depending upon what phase I'm interested in at the time.

Bob Wright

Oh, yeah, its a Super Blackhawk.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

It looks very good and they are good guns. I used to own a 6", stailess .357 Security Six back in the 
late 70's. Wish I still had it, but it got lost in a divorce (that's a whole other story)....


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i keep track of how many rounds each of my guns have eaten as well. most are under the 5000 round mark, but my beretta 92fs has 40,000 rounds through it so far. i changed out the recoil spring at 28000 rounds. it did jam once on a LE soap bullet that wasn't quite a 9mm i guess, bullet lodged in the barrel. no big deal getting it out and i know better now.


----------

